# A-MAZE-N, simply amazing



## jwsailor (Feb 12, 2011)

After smoking sausage for the first time last week in my new MES40 and struggling to maintain smoke at 140-150 degrees. I spent a little time on the forums and even called Masterbuilt. Masterbuilt had some good info, like not preheating the smoker to allow the burner to stay on long enough to heat the chips. However at 150 degrees the heating element did not come on enough to heat the chips. So I posted a forum on cold smokers A-Maze-N vs Smoke Daddy. Well I bought the A-Maze-N and after smoking sausage this morning I can tell you it truly is amazing. I filled the A-MAZE-N a little over half way and lit it. I smoked for almost eight hours and never had to add dust. I did not use the chip tray in my MES40. I had beautiful light smoke for the entire period. As I sat looking at my old stick burner all I could think about was now I have a set and forget smoker. Thanks for all the people that helped with information. For all the other newbies if you have an electric smoker and don’t have an A-MAZE-N you really should get one. I love mine.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 12, 2011)

yep them amns is a great product!!! Thanks todd!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad that you're finally getting the results you wanted!

I love it when someone asks to see my smoker, and I whip out the AMNS.  That's it???

 I always say "*Dynamite comes in small packages*!"


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't beat AMNS!


----------



## bbally (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn great product!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2011)

jw,

We knew you'd fall in love with that AMNS on day one!

Now you can really enjoy yourself while smoking!

That's what I like to see,

Bear


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2011)

The AMNS just makes smoking so much more fun.  Now I need to order more dust because I can't stop using it.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2011)

I have just converted 3 new smokers to the AMNS and one of them even got an AMNS from me for his wedding gift.  Great product and incredible customer service form a great guy


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 14, 2011)

I smell "Referral Program" !!!!!  Just sayin'


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 14, 2011)

A great combo..for sure!!

  Craig


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 14, 2011)

Everyone I know that uses the amns is totally hooked !


----------



## viper1 (May 1, 2011)

I keep hearing about it but when I looke it just basically looked like a foil pan filled with saw dust! I see it has dividers. What am I missing thats so amazing. I used foil pans and saw dust for years.


----------



## hardslicer (May 1, 2011)

love to see one of those in action.......heard good things


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2011)

viper1 said:


> I keep hearing about it but when I looke it just basically looked like a foil pan filled with saw dust! I see it has dividers. What am I missing thats so amazing. I used foil pans and saw dust for years.


This "foil pan" is made in America, by Americans out of perforated stainless steel. It is solidly constructed, and should outlast any smoker. It has been time tested to load with the proper dust, light one or two ends, and smoke real nice until the dust is all consumed. Depending on which one you use, you could get perfect smoke, without even touching it for a non-stop period of anywhere from 8 to 12 hours.

The exterior and interior walls are made of the proper size perforations, to keep the proper amount of air flow, so that this little miracle doesn't go out half-way through a smoke.

All you have to do to clean it is tap it on a hard surface to knock the ash out, and give it about 10 seconds worth of brushing with just about any kind of brush, including a 5¢ soldering brush. You can keep using that 5¢ brush for years. Then after that 10 second cleaning, you can load it up, light it, and go for another 8 to 12 hours.

I hope that explains it better.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your AMNS success and welcome to the AMNS Owners Club...


viper1 said:


> I keep hearing about it but when I looke it just basically looked like a foil pan filled with saw dust! I see it has dividers. What am I missing thats so amazing. I used foil pans and saw dust for years.


What Bearcarver said, X2...


----------



## viper1 (May 1, 2011)

ok its stainless but still a version of what Ive done. Does this use a special dust or just any saw dust? We have about 25 large garbage bags of apple and hickory we got sawing some trees up. We usally just use that. Would that work in those?


----------



## scarbelly (May 1, 2011)

Viper1

Well we have not seen the device you are using and have no idea how you harvested the sawdust. If you used a chainsaw using the normal oil for the chain it is contaminated. The only safe way to harvest sawdust with a chainsaw is to use a cooking oil of some kind in you saw.  If you are just using a pan with no dividers, how are you controlling the amount of smoke you are getting?  All of these things are important.


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have just converted 3 new smokers to the AMNS and one of them even got an AMNS from me for his wedding gift.  Great product and incredible customer service form a great guy


Gary's last sentence says it all. Was I through?


----------



## fife (May 1, 2011)

Glad you had a good smoke.


----------



## viper1 (May 1, 2011)

Well I should have said my buddy cut them up. Im positive he wouldnt use chain oil on it though. He's been smoking a whole lot longer than me. Plus it never has a after taste. But we seldom smoke more than 2-4 hours. Seems every thing after that is overkill. Might just be our taste too. We dont do big hunks of meat like some of you. But we do a lot of 25-30 lb smokes and have to do them in a couple loads. Usally dry for about 2 hrs. ramp up and smoke 2 more than ramp up to finish temp till internal temps are reached. We use propane now and thinking of getting electric. We generate smoke by damping the saw dust and putting in pan and over heater. Works good but takes a lot of temp changeing to keep temps from flucuating. Were between Bradley and Mes

Think either way it will be enjoyable. But hes old and not convinced on electric.LOL Used wood and propane since he was small. But thanks for the quick responces. Should have said  we do sticks,venison trail,differant sauseages thats why the constant temps would be good.


Scarbelly said:


> Viper1
> 
> Well we have not seen the device you are using and have no idea how you harvested the sawdust. If you used a chainsaw using the normal oil for the chain it is contaminated. The only safe way to harvest sawdust with a chainsaw is to use a cooking oil of some kind in you saw.  If you are just using a pan with no dividers, how are you controlling the amount of smoke you are getting?  All of these things are important.


----------



## tjohnson (May 1, 2011)

Viper1

Simply put, the AMNS is  "A MAZE" and "A SMOKER', hence "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER"

What you can't achieve with chainsaw chips in a foil pouch, is a continuous smoldering burn during cold smoking, for 8+ hours.  Yes, you can get smoke form damp sawdust in a foil pouch, but there needs to be a heat source to keep the sawdust smoldering.  Once ignited, the AMNS follows a "MAZE of Sawdust", while producing a very nice TBS.  The AMNS was originally created for "Cold Smoking", but guys quickly adapted it for use during Hot Smoking.

The sawdust is nothing special, other than I grind it to a specific size, so it burns well in my little gadget.  Too large or too small sawdust particles, and it will not burn very well.  Chainsaw chips are too big to burn in it.

Lots of different ways to generate smoke, and as long as you've got a "Lifetime Supply" of apple and hickory chainsaw chips, you doing good!

Happy Smokes!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2011)

I would check with your buddy about the oil he uses in his chainsaw "bar & chain oil" reservoir.

It is unusual for smokers to know they should use cooking oil if they are going to use the saw dust for smoking meat.

I know you can do that from chainsaw carving, because many state parks make people use cooking oil in their chainsaws, if they are cutting in the parks. Most people on this forum know about it, because it comes up now & then in discussion.

The average smoker without access to this forum would not think of that on his own.

Bear


----------

